# "Genesis"



## colourmelife7

hello, 

Genesis is my name, and for a while now i've been wanting to get a tattoo in hebrew of it. Since i am female, is it appropriate that the translation change a bit before i get it inked? if so, can somebody help me translate it so that i can be sure that what i am going to get tattoo'd on myself is correct?


----------



## tFighterPilot

בראשית Bereshit


----------



## Mjolnir

You name is Genesis? Cool 

In Hebrew, Genesis (the first book of the Old Testament) is בראשית.

As you know, "genesis" can also mean other things (beginning, origin...), so post if you want the translation of those words.


----------



## colourmelife7

thank you for the reply! well i am named after the book of the bible so that translation was all i needed. so, it would be okay for me to get that on me even though i am female? i dont speak or write hebrew and i don't pretend to know how, i just want to make sure that everything is accurate=]


----------



## tFighterPilot

בראשית sounds very feminine I suppose.


----------



## colourmelife7

alright thank you everyone for your replies.

can i have the pronunciation of it? =]


----------



## Mjolnir

Be-re-sheet

The stress is on the last syllable, but it's very mild.


----------



## colourmelife7

okay thank you everybody


----------



## Brioche

tFighterPilot said:


> בראשית Bereshit



This is the first word in the Hebrew text, and also the name for the whole Book of Genesis.
=In the beginning


----------

